# Bit the bullet



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I ordered that Milwaukee rocket light stand with the three heads.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I ordered that Milwaukee rocket light stand with the three heads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk












Looks like a great tool, they have one on display at my local plumbing supply house.

The technology today with lights is amazing compared to just a few decades ago.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, looks good but for $250.00 I would look at other options.

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Rechargeable-Waterproof-Emergency-Traveling/dp/B00EZG4VC8


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Seen them,Gan.. but when I was working with electricians on this project, they had to cut off electric and used these lights as well other Milwaukee lights, I'm sold. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

$250.00? Wow 

Menards has a much cheaper version. My son has several of them.
He likes them. Seem to be about the same thing.

But if it floats your boat .... Float ......


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice light. We were doing an underground in a boarded up basement last week with no power and the framer lent us his, it lit up the whole basement

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the new cree led lights are great, you get what you pay for, if it goes broken in the middle of a job what will that cost for both lost time working or getting hurt trying to make your way in the dark, so all those factors play into the price of quality name brand vs junkier no name...its your choice in the end, but if it helps me make $$$ then its a worthy investment..


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the new cree led lights are great, you get what you pay for, if it goes broken in the middle of a job what will that cost for both lost time working or getting hurt trying to make your way in the dark, so all those factors play into the price of quality name brand vs junkier no name...its your choice in the end, but if it helps me make $$$ then its a worthy investment..



Often there the same tool just re branded.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> Often there the same tool just re branded.


yes and no.....many of the tools sold at the big box stores are made cheaper than the same brand tools you buy at a regular tool supply, so with that said the Milwaukee light may be made by the same company making the cheaper one, but the cheaper one could have cheap parts or components in them( such as switches, bulbs or circuit boards that control the light but the plastic housing and that stuff could be the same), the only real way to tell is buy one of each and take them apart..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dunno if you gentlemen know this... with Milwaukee lights, at the near end of battery life, the light will flashes several times to let you know it's soon to be dark.. gives ya ample time to get replacement battery or go home..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn this thing is BRIGHT! !!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Dunno if you gentlemen know this... with Milwaukee lights, at the near end of battery life, the light will flashes several times to let you know it's soon to be dark.. gives ya ample time to get replacement battery or go home..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


I normally go home.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

